# Dr Kilmer's



## TerriBerri69 (Jan 26, 2008)

We have a Dr. Kilmers Swamp Rootbottle.  Cure specific.  Found near an old coastal town.  Any info?

 Please & thank you.

 Terri


----------



## saphireblue (Jan 26, 2008)

Its a liver and kidney cure bottle.


----------



## saphireblue (Jan 26, 2008)

I actually have about three different kinds of em.  They are pretty common.


----------



## TerriBerri69 (Jan 26, 2008)

I knew it was a liver/kidney cure.  Says that on the bottle.

 We also have an old book that lists it at $8-$10 (1963 copywrite)

 Was looking for new info/price.

 Please & thank you.

 Terri


----------



## saphireblue (Jan 26, 2008)

Bout 5 or less.


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 26, 2008)

The Kilmers cure bottles (embossed with the kidney) have not appreciated in value much.  They had gotten up around 20 or so but because they are so common and with the availability on the internet they often will sell not sell for 10 bucks.  I would value them at 10-15 regardless


----------



## saphireblue (Jan 26, 2008)

The bottle he was talking about was the one with embossing on it.  The one with the liver on it would be more.  If the paper label was on the back it would go for even more.  The bottle with the embossing on em go for about 5 bucks a piece.  I could actually buy em for less at antique stores.  I guess its what swamp bottle you have and how attractive it is.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 26, 2008)

There are a lot of variations of Kilmer bottles. Some are common , some are not. Really need to see a photo to be able to tell better.


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 26, 2008)

the cure specific is with the embossed kidney...


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 27, 2008)

I think I currently list 5 different variants of the cure with the kidney shaped recess. One is fairly common , the other range from scarce to rare.  For instance there os a 9" longer neck version that is much less common.


----------



## saphireblue (Jan 27, 2008)

Tigue he says it says the name on the bottle.  His doesnt have the liver embossed on it.


----------



## saphireblue (Jan 27, 2008)

I mean kidney.


----------



## TerriBerri69 (Jan 27, 2008)

I believe it does have the kidney embossed on it..........

 Anyway.........here it is.

 Thanks again...

 Terri


----------



## TerriBerri69 (Jan 27, 2008)

Forgot to add this...............

Dr. Kilmer's Swamproot


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 27, 2008)

That would be the more common version.


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 27, 2008)

Man I dug a couple of those long neck versions a while back, and one was green to!  light green, but green...


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 27, 2008)

Those are defiately better than the run-of-the-mill Kilmers. The olive green ones (even light green) normally sell well.  There are a lot of Kilmer collectors out there.


----------



## pupman (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi Terri,Find the  same bottle with embossed lungs and you'll be talkin a small mint. I had one with the original label . Kev


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 27, 2008)

Ya, the DR KILMERâ€™S CATARRH COUGH CURE is one of the best.


----------



## cookie (Jan 27, 2008)

Here's one I had lying around the house....John


----------



## cookie (Jan 27, 2008)

I get a kick out of ...THE GREAT   [in panel] above DR. KILMER's etc.....John


----------



## TerriBerri69 (Jan 27, 2008)

I know what you meant about the chuckle over "The Great"....lol.  

 My hunny thought it'd be comical to use his Swamp Root Cure bottle as a flask.  

 Put some Wellers in it & his buddies would think he had the REAL cure, lol.

 Many thanks for info & great pic Cookie

 Terri


----------



## kastoo (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm hoping to find one in my dump.


----------



## pupman (Jan 28, 2008)

Here's one of the older style Kilmers with the long neck and original label,it even has 1 1/2 original side labels.If anyone is into Kilmers it is for sale,Kev


----------



## pupman (Jan 28, 2008)

side label-


----------



## amblypygi (Jan 28, 2008)

Yet another hopeless addict's bookshelf in the background I see []

 Sean


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 28, 2008)

an his collection of Wheaton mini jugs[]


----------



## pupman (Jan 28, 2008)

Come on Matt,you know those are 6 green Lyons powders,I know you're kidding with me!Wheaton-perish the thought! Kev 
 Yes Sean, I'm hooked allright!


----------



## TerriBerri69 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Many Thanks*

I'm laughing at the books too.  Looks like here also.  Between our old bottles, artifacts, fossils, & books for each...I need MORE SHELVES!  []

 Seriously, thanks to all for info.  Wish I'd found this forum EONS ago.  

 Many, many thanks.

 Terri


----------



## saphireblue (Jan 28, 2008)

*RE: Many Thanks*

I ran out of room for bottles.  Im in the process of building shelves in my lounge.  I started a room last year for just my collectibles.  Right now i got all my favorite finds in here.  I got close to 200 hundred bottles in here.  Another 200 in the living room.  I plan on selling alot on this site.  I need room for my bottles that i find this year.


----------



## pupman (Jan 28, 2008)

*RE: Many Thanks*

Oh yes Terri,Books,about 800 bottles, fossils(few)seashells(alot) figurines, roach traps,stuffed world record fish,a  stuffed albino muskrat,shark jaws,a scrimshawed Walrus tusk from the victorian period and assorted paraphenalia from digging twenty years,this place might as well be the museum of natural history! It's all down the basement and indeed ,visitors have referred to this place as a museum,Best Regards,Kev


----------



## marjorie040 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks, TerriBerri69 for the great article on Dr. Kilmer. I especially enjoy the history connected to the bottles as well as their beauty.
 I found Dr. Kilmer in the 1910 census of Binghamton, NY. He was listed as a "physician" and employed at a "Cancertorium". Having some knowledge of cancer treatment in 1910, I can imagine what a depressing place that must have been. He must have been a caring physician, I doubt there was much money in cancer treatment.
 Regards


----------



## deer4x4 (Jan 30, 2008)

does anyone know about these type of kilmers 1 is swamp root kidney liver and bladder cure other is sample  thanks bob


----------



## Whisperingwinds (Jan 30, 2008)

_I was wondering tho...._
_The cure came out before the remedy didnt it?_

_ How much do the green ones usually go for? I thought I saw in one price book about 30.00 ..._

_ww_


----------



## LC (Jan 30, 2008)

The Kilmers are pretty common in my area, but I have always thought it was quite an attractive bottle, and have several different varieties of them. I liked the one that was posted with the labels intact, first one I have ever seen with the labels. I have seen them sell for around fifteen dollars in my area from time to time. They may book for more than that though.


----------



## pupman (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi , The cure dates before the remedy. The labeled example I put on is very early in Kilmer history with a date on the label of 1883. If anyone would like to add  it to their collection I will sell it for $25.00 + shipping,just let me know in this thread or send me a p.m. 
       The little sample bottle which comes in two sizes sells for around $10 and the smaller versions of the big Kilmers are quite common.Still, they are great bottles to find and to have and when you take them in  the context of the Kilmer legacy they are great pieces of history to own,Kev


----------



## deer4x4 (Jan 31, 2008)

wich variation is older the ones with shapes or the plain ones 
 thanks bob


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 31, 2008)

they date from the same age if they are cure or remedy's respectively.  A large size and a small size.


----------



## deer4x4 (Jan 31, 2008)

thanks tique i put those 2 on ebay and not even a nibble at 1$ so i guess i can find away to put them up here and find how to get the proceeds to go to the forum 
 bob


----------

